# jekyll and hyde behavior



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope is starting to behave a bit of the strange side - well strange for us anyway  During the day he's affectionate, follows Pidge around everywhere, sits on Dave's hat preening the threads, generally what we've come to call "normal" for himl.

But then the sun goes down and watch out! He starts nipping at anything and everything around the cage & starts picking "fights" with Pidge. Pidge does his best to ignore him for awhile, but then they get into the "roo coo" ruckus and trying to nip at each other. Though neither really makes contact with the other. Then they stop and look around as if to say "whaaattttt? wasn't us" 

The cage they sleep in is in our computer area which is pretty active all evening til we go to bed. We do dim the lights way down. 

Any ideas on where this change in behavior came from and any suggestions on what we can do (or even should we do) to calm him in the evening?

Pidge has always been - and except for when he's spurred on by Hope continues to be - a very mellow bird, even in the evenings.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What makes night time different from daytime?

Is he in a different location, in his cage? The cage is NOT neutral territory, he considers it and anything near it...his!!

If you or another bird are in HIS cage-with him, then he is seriously just protecting his turf, and that is very normal behavior.

Skye will act like a perfect gentlemen in the coop or aviary, but if I try to reach for him inside his cubby, then he literally bites the hand that feeds him.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> What makes night time different from daytime?
> 
> Is he in a different location, in his cage? The cage is NOT neutral territory, he considers it and anything near it...his!!
> 
> ...


Honestly Treesa the only difference I can tell is sunlight/no sunlight. Not to be sarcastic so I hope it doesn't read that way. That's why it has Dave & I a little concerned. The cage has been in the exactly same location since Hope's been with us. And he doesn't display the aggressive/territorial behavior during the day when in the cage. We do let them out in a spare bedroom for a good four hours or so every day... but they're in the cage in the moring and by early afternoon. The behavior doesn't change until the sun sets (right now around 8:30/9 pm ET). 

Behaving territorial makes sense, but then wouldn't he act territorial/protective during the day too?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmmm, there are times in the evening when Gimie becomes more aggressive too. She will peck and even grab Dom on his head! I hear her grunt too. Showing dominance? Territory? Ornery?

There are also signs that Gimie may be a cock and Dom a HEN!! 

I, too, let Dom and Gimie out in my bedroom during the morning. They are caged together the rest of the time. 

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dezirrae said:


> But then the sun goes down and watch out! *He starts nipping at anything and everything around the cage & starts picking "fights" with Pidge. *Pidge does his best to ignore him for awhile, but then they get into the "roo coo" ruckus and trying to nip at each other. Though neither really makes contact with the other. Then they stop and look around as if to say "whaaattttt? wasn't us"


That sounds territorial, and if he is a young male he is suffering from growing pains too. If Pidge is anywhere near his cage, then he will fight.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Treesa and Shi... is it dangerous to have them in the same cage then at night? Would it be better for both if we have them in separate cages at night? It seems a shame because they really seem to enjoy each other's company - except at night lately. But I do want them to be safe.

The college stundents that found Hope thought she was a she - but I'm starting to believe Hope's a he. And I'm pretty sure Pidge is a he - though of course I'm no 100% certain.

Shi - sounds like you may be in for a fun bit of "discovery" yourself 

Do they grow out of these growing pains or do they tend to just get worse?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Thanks Treesa and Shi... is it dangerous to have them in the same cage then at night? Would it be better for both if we have them in separate cages at night? It seems a shame because they really seem to enjoy each other's company - except at night lately. But I do want them to be safe.
> 
> The college stundents that found Hope thought she was a she - but I'm starting to believe Hope's a he. And I'm pretty sure Pidge is a he - though of course I'm no 100% certain.
> 
> ...



Can't truly advise on the "night" togetherness. Dom and Gimie sound alot like your two. However, I don't have any other place to put them. Other than a skirmish every once in awhile, they seem to do fine. AND, when they are out exercising(??), many times I will find them cuddled together! In fact, I just took a Polaroid pic of Dom UNDER Gimie. Looks like ONE bird but you can see Dom's white tail feathers out the back! 

I didn't know about the pecking until Cindy was over one day to take pictures and she mentioned that Gimie had just grabbed Dom on the head and wouldn't let go for a few seconds! I hadn't noticed that behavior before. She(?) continues to do it but not often and Dom doesn't seem much the worse for wear...no blood or bald spot. Dom DOES "talk" a LOT...so maybe that was Gimie's way of telling him(?) to be QUIET!

Hugs and Scritches to Hope and Pidge!

Keep us updated

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought it would be useful (and amusing) to post a video of Hope's jekyll & hyde imitation  Be gentle with me - my first video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZdhGLVB1w8

Now tonight Hope started with another type of behavior... sitting in his basket with his tail end away from Pidge, he's making these low grunting type sounds and his wings are twitching (like when they're excited about something). 

I don't know for sure that Hope is a he or a she, but I'm starting to think "she" -- Could Hope be flirting with Pidge???

When are pijis capable of laying eggs?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> I thought it would be useful (and amusing) to post a video of Hope's jekyll & hyde imitation  Be gentle with me - my first video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZdhGLVB1w8
> 
> *Now tonight Hope started with another type of behavior... sitting in his basket with his tail end away from Pidge, he's making these low grunting type sounds and his wings are twitching (like when they're excited about something). *
> ...


Dom does the same thing! I still call him "he"...but...I'm beginning to wonder...*SIGH* 

Oh yes, and Dom is quite the "talker"...moans, groans, grunts...Gimie rarely says anything...except to grunt at Dom every so often!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great video, Dez! HOWEVER .. I think Hope is a BOY! That's ASSuming Hope is the dark colored bird and Pidge is the white one .. definitely super, duper, boy behavior with the turning and roo-cooing! (Though some females do this also .. my Waldo is one .. her poor chosen one, Helmut, is definitely hen pecked.)

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hope is suffering from growing pains, and he is not going to grow out of the behavior as he looks to be a male. He might mellow but he is just being territorial, which is very normal.

IF you get near him when he is in or near his cage and stick your hand out, you are tresspassing his property and he is merely protecting it, he is doing what comes natural by biting you. You might want to consider giving Hope his own cage, if the one he shares with Pidge is small, and whether Pidge is a male or female. 

Pigeons go to roost at sunset, as they live by daylight so you might want to just give them space and turn off the lights at night, so they can do what comes natural.

You should continue to play with him in nuetral territory during the day, it is good excercise for him, as long as he regards it as fun too.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Shi, Treesa, and Terry... well I think you all may be correct - I'm starting to think Hope is a male... AND I'm starting to think Pidge is female... unless two males will start building a nest together 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3C9mWJ1SWI

To see what would happen I put some straw in their cage... some in what I think they have determined is their nest and some on the ground of the cage. Well they both are spending a good deal of time "marching" the straw  And today, Hope has had quite a busy morning carrying pieces of straw up to the nest.

Pidge never showed any interest in straw before this. So far we haven't seen any mounting - but lots of low groans and ALOT of wing twitching going on. 

I have a feeling we're in for an interesting new "era" with these two 

Would love to hear your opinions of their behavior now... any guesses on when we _might _see an egg??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dezirrae said:


> Thanks Shi, Treesa, and Terry... well I think you all may be correct - I'm starting to think Hope is a male... AND I'm starting to think Pidge is female...** unless two males will start building a nest together *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3C9mWJ1SWI
> 
> ...


IF Pidge is a girl then they probably will mate, but if Hope is not around 5 to 6 months he needs time to mature, right now he is roll playing., give him some time. 

She will lay if she is 6 months or older, but they make better parents when they are a year old.

* and yes, that is possible, but not probable.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*It's official now - Pidge is a girl*

Well this has been quite a fun month so far watching Hope and Pidge... now I understand Hope's bizarre behavior - he was "sowing his oats"  LOL 

And tonight when we got home we learned officially that Pidge is a girl -- she was sitting on a nice smooth egg  Considering Hope is not even a full 2 months yet I'm fairly sure it's not fertile - but replaced it anyway (to be on the safe side). Pidge sure looks proud of herself though! And Hope... well he's got his head buried in the food bowl.

BUT he did help her build a really nice nest the past few day 

ROFL... least the "mystery" behavior is solved now!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Should we call you grandma?!*

That's so funny...LOL...congratulations on figuring it out and ...the new egg of course.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!! * So glad to hear that Pidge and Hope took the "worry" out of the he/she guessing game!! 

We will look forward to future updates on these two lovebirds!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------

